# Planning a VW Mk1 Rabbit or Scirocco Conversion



## idgit (May 3, 2011)

Anybody know if a Advanced DC 8" motor could push a VW Mk1 Rabbit or Scirocco?

I'm hoping for max speed of 70-15 to do a small amount of highway driving.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

An ADC will push a Rabbit down the road just fine. I converted a Rabbit Pickup using a Prestolite MTC 7.25 inch motor and it large enough to keep its cool.


----------



## idgit (May 3, 2011)

Any idea about a Scirocco? They are little heavier. Can it really hit 75MPH ok?

i was thinking of this kit:
http://www.evolveelectrics.com/72 Volt EV Kit.html


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

They are heavier than the Pickup? Its stock weight is listed at 1998 lb. The converted weight was about 3300 lb. with a 20 golf cart batteries. The front end alignment had to be right for extended freeway runs but once that was done I never had any motor temp issues. I had fat P195/50R15 tires on that thing which didn't help. 

The Prestolite MTC motor and the Advanced DC 8 inch motor have about the same continuous rating with the slight advantage going to the ADC 8 inch. If you use golf cart batteries it will always be a wait to exceed 70 mph because those batteries will get you about the power to weight ratio of a 36 HP Beetle ('50's Beetle.) If you use AGM batteries like Optimas, or even better use light weight Lithium batteries, it will be a piece of cake to hit 75 mph. I don't see you hitting your range goals with AGMs, so it will either be cheap GC lead with soft performance or expensive Lithium with good performance and a much lighter conversion.

The amount of power you have is set mostly by the controller peak battery amp limit and pack voltage, though sometimes the batteries set the reasonable upper amp limit (golf cart batteries will cry for mercy over 500 amps.) The range is mostly set by the battery pack voltage and amp hour capacity at the 1 hour rate, with the motor having only a minor effect. The motor will make whatever power is demanded by the controller with smaller motors only slightly less efficient at high power levels. The motor choice also sets the limit on continuous motor amps, which will can limit how long you can sustain freeway speeds. Electro Auto has sold many VoltsRabbit kits with the ADC 8 inch motor.


----------



## idgit (May 3, 2011)

The sales guy over at their 72 volt kit will probably not be enough.
http://www.evolveelectrics.com/72 Volt EV Kit.html
he recommended something at least 108V+ 

I have a lead on a Mk1 VW Rabbit, so it looks like I will be going with that.

I need to do more reading on batteries..and well everything else too.
Thanks for all the help. I look forward to more advice.


----------

